# Abt holder/rack



## frosty91 (May 30, 2016)

Picked this up at rural King. It's a drumstick holder for chicken but after looking at it thought it would make a good pepper holder, works out quite nice, can't fit a whole lot of peppers in there but for two people it's perfect. And instead of halfing my pepper I core them out with my new jalapeño corer I bought from academy sports for 2 dollars! 













image.jpeg



__ frosty91
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (May 31, 2016)

F91, Looks like it works great!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2016)

Great idea!

Al


----------

